# Should i join a CC (Brighton)



## thebigP (7 Oct 2019)

Im not a veteran, nor am I a complete beginner, and im wondering should I join a CC?
im confused about how they are structured and the environment in them, can anyone out there tell me what there like and if your from the brighton area please tell me about some good ones


----------



## Sharky (8 Oct 2019)

Depends on where your ambitions lie. 
If you want shared experiences with other cyclists - yes
If you want to venture into competitive events -yes
If you want to be stretched - yes

If you are content with your current bike life - no

Clubs can be a bit bureacratic, but just get involved and give and take as much as you want.

I've been a club rider for many years and now rarely take part on club runs. But still do the club 10's thru the summer and help organise.

I would probably have stopped cycling years ago, but being a clubbie motivates me.


----------



## thebigP (8 Oct 2019)

I definitely want to improve just generally and maybe be stretched yea


----------



## sheddy (8 Oct 2019)

There’s only one way to find out....


----------



## thebigP (8 Oct 2019)

true. im planning to join one before the start of the 2020 cycling season


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

thebigP said:


> true. im planning to join one before the start of the 2020 cycling season



I suggest you join sooner. There will be a hard core who ride through the winter. Get out with them, make some new friends and your cycling fitness in the spring will be brilliant.

In my experience club riding is great fun. Find the group you feel comfortable with, relax, chat, get to know folk. Remember these people know each other well and you will have to make an effort to become part of the group.

I'd guess my social circle has around 70-80 club mates. Our membership is 204. In the club I've people who I count as friends aged 28-71 both male and female. I only knew one of these people before I joined. I'm 65.

Find the right club for you and you will have a great time.


----------



## thebigP (8 Oct 2019)

ok ill take that onboard. there are just so many clubs in my area. and more often than not they are really serious so ill just have to find the right one for me.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

@thebigP my guess is they only look serious. Once you join it will be a whole different thing. If you end up in a club where people are desperately serious about cycling you've joined the wrong one. Yes we take our sport seriously but we should also have fun!

You say there are plenty to chose from. Most allow guest riders, try a few till you find a bunch of good riders you like who don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## thebigP (8 Oct 2019)

ok will do, im only young so I have a lot of time to decide. ill try out a few over the next coming months


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Oct 2019)

Most clubs will be happy for you to go along on 2-3 rides to see if you like it and it suits you before you have to pay money & join


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

You may also find that if you go for a ride along & it's no twuite what you want somebody will be a member or have experience of another they could recommend in the area.


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2019)

thebigP said:


> ok ill take that onboard. there are just so many clubs in my area. and more often than not they are really serious so ill just have to find the right one for me.



In most clubs only a small percentage are out and racers, we have that core in ours, we also have members who no longer even own a bike.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

ebikr480 said:


> are there any cycling clubs for mountain biking?


Lots of clubs have many different sub-groups, all you can do is approach them & ask


----------

